# 11dp2dt & spotting. Any positive stories out there please????



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

well i started spotting yesterday morning , TMI!......brown and a small red patch. Its eased off and if it wasn't for the pessaries and all the CM you get with them i wouldn't have noticed it at all. Its still brown when i wipe TMI!..........with little clots. Am i crazy to think this is still implantation or is it more like game over? 

How long does implantation last for usually? Does is it sound like implantation? I haven't had any AF pains at all, Just an achey groin at night thats stopping me from sleeping along with night sweats. 

Also I'm having really negative dreams   I really wanted today to be a better day than yesterday but I'm already in tears. Out of 9 eggs only 1 fertilised and only got to 2 cells before they put it back, i just don't think it was strong enough. My OTD isn't until Tuesday. 

Any words of advice of wisdom, success stories.....anything would really really be appreciated. 


Max 
xx


----------



## liza69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Morning Maxine you sound stressed out your box.  I understand how you feel so I checked my diary for my last cyle and at day 8/9/10 pt I had spotting and terrible cramps.  I was an emotional mess and simply didnt know where to turn.  I would have asked anybody I came across if they thought i would be ok and if it had worked !  Suffice to say i went onto have a bfp.  I do hope you start to feel abit better.  This is my 3rd cycle and I have come to realise that no-one can ever tell you whats right or wrong as its always different.  Try to stay calm and keep the faith youv'e done nothing wrong.     x


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you know, i can't thank you enough for your reply, i don't know why i crave assurance so much! At night and first thing in the morning i feel like its all going to pot, i think its because of the bad dreams. I actually feel ok now, no pains and only small amounts of spotting. What will be will be and thats it. Deep breaths and a clear head is the only thing thats going to get me through the next 6 days! 

Thank you very very much Liza xxx


----------



## daisha (Mar 5, 2012)

hello maxine

i had embryo transfer last thursday and have had what feels like period pains for the last few days. I saw that you mentioned that you have pain in your groin area to? i have experienced that also. I honestly feel like i am going mad i so want it to work for us i feel like crying and am scared when going to the toilet just in case my period starts and it means it has'nt worked. Don't feel like seeing any of my friends or family just want to be alone. Also my tummy was a little swallon a few days ago and now it feels as if its going down - is that a good bad sign who knows its just driving me crazy.
best of luck sending you baby dust xxx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh daisha It seems like were all going a bit daft.   i my swollen belly has gone down i didn't know if it was a good or bad thing either. Who knows whats a good or bad sign. I fobbed everyone off yesterday, i couldn't bare seeing anyone and explain the spotting but tomorrow I'm going to my nan's for some TLC. Try and be strong, take it a day at a time, thats all i can say really, i know as much as you do unfortunately, i wish i had the answers and make this a role lot more bareable 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## liza69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad your feeling a bit more relaxed Maxine    It is very hard and sooo upsetting.  You convince yourself that you'll cope if it hasn't worked then there is utter panic if you get cramp or a twinge !!  I've been fine up until today and now feel quite odd, very sicky/dizzy and some pulling pains down below but who knows ??  If the panic comes over you again tonight or tomorrow start writing down how you feel, its sometimes helps, it did for me.  Love and luck x


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Liza, I'm going to try that. Well the spotting is not more red and i have a feeling AF will be here in the morning. I'm ready for a negative, thats all i've ever seen. But I've been fit and healthy all the way through, i know there is nothing more i could have done. Maybe next time I'll have more luck, thats all its about really. xx


----------

